

Microsoft set to release Office for iOS and Android tablets in November - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/05/23/microsoft-office-ipad-android-launch/

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Microsoft has always been a developer on Apple platforms.

But this seems unlikely, since this is supposed to be a killer feature of
Windows 8 tablets :/

~~~
cdh
If they price it very low ($10 to $20), I can imagine this eating into their
sales of desktop Office products.

On the other hand, if they price it similarly to existing Office licenses,
would many people buy it?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Businesses might actually adopt iPads. Which would be terrible for Microsoft,
as it would make the iPad into a serious competitor to the Windows business.

------
huggyface
Zero credibility.

~~~
gurkendoktor
Why? There's always been Office:Mac, I can totally see Office for iOS
happening. A user buying all Office apps for iOS might make MS as much money
as someone buying a Win8 tablet. (Correct me if I'm totally out of the
ballpark.)

But Office for Android _tablets_? That doesn't make any business sense.

~~~
huggyface
_There's always been Office:Mac_

Office Mac came about when Mac was no threat whatsoever, and then continued
largely to keep the DoJ off Microsoft's back. If Microsoft has any hopes of
achieving success with Windows 8 it would be by leveraging Office. Releasing
it (which the article claims is the "full version") for iOS would seriously
undue that.

 _But Office for Android tablets? That doesn't make any business sense._

How does that make less sense than Office for iOS? It doesn't.

